# Well, this makes it Fursona No. 3



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 18, 2012)

After some brain-storming and mental discussion, I've decided to blend my two previous fursona into one. Personality and (slightly) Appearance wise. _WARNING: A lot of this content relates to me and is quite personal, this being my most personal Fursona yet. Thank you. _ 

Well, here he is!

Name: Jack Ethan-Stevens Healy
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Arctic Fox
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 150lbs (~30 Muscle weight)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown, Medium-Long hair, Pale White Fur. Nothing special.
- Markings: Birth-mark on his left shoulder blade. Resembling a burn mark of some kind.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Scar on his right index finger.

Behavior and Personality: Jack is 5 things: A Pacifist, A Homosexual, An Honest Guy, A Trained Athlete and Open-Minded. It's a rare occasion to find Jack in an argument, because most of the time, he would've already emotionally destroyed the other guy (or girl). He is also very territorial when it comes to his boyfriend, Ross. On more than one occasion, Jack has severely injured a total of 3 people when they tried to hurt his boyfriend. Other than that, he is funny, selfless, kind-hearted, honest, courteous and most of all, open-minded.

Skills: Long-distance sprinting, cracking jokes, being there for you, Cooking, Reading, and Writing.
Weaknesses: Gaming, talking fluidly, Technology, Arachnids.

Likes: Music (of all sorts), Drawing, Writing, Reading, Bike-Riding, Guys and Making Out.
Dislikes: Any and all boy bands, Arrogance, Homophobia, Violence and Close-mindedness.

History: Jack comes from a long line of jokers and dags. He took after his father, from whom he learned his silly sense of humor and funny facial expressions. Jack was not always Mr. Big Smile. From the age of 14 to 17, Jack was clinically depressed on many different accounts. One being Homosexual, so he was bullied on a daily basis. Two, having lost his first boyfriend in a hit-and-run accident. And Three being forced to go to a Catholic school. 

One year after he quit school, Jack took refuge with his life-long friend Ross and he took him in. After a year of living together, Jack finally told Ross how he felt about him and put his friendship on the line. To critical avail. Ross felt the same way and Jack was head-over-heels. 

On the road to recovery, he enrolled at a TAFE course and applied for Screen & Media. His family has welcomed him back with open arms and his self-esteem is through the roof. He had friend left, right and center, and was with a guy who he knew for over 10 years. =)

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: He normally prefers either a Grunge, Metalhead or Gothic appearance, donning a black collar and black arm warmers most of the time.

Picture: _Done by my darling Ross on request. <3
_






Goal: To keep his self-esteem high enough and long enough until he can manage on his own. 2nd Goal is to make it as a Audio Director for ABC News 24.
Profession: Junior Camera Operator
Personal quote: To take a life is to lose your own.
Theme song: The Life by Dope.
Birthdate: 18/06/1994
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Chicken Tikka Masala
Favorite drink: Pepsi
Favorite location: Murray River
Favorite weather: Cold, rainy, windy and miserable.
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Pizza
Least liked drink: Coke
Least liked location: Heidelberg Market
Least liked weather: Sunny and warm.

Favorite person: Ross.
Least liked person: Tony Abbott.
Friends: Amy, Lachlan and Chris.
Relations: Older brother, younger sister, Mother and Father.
Enemies: Too many to tell.
Significant other:
Orientation: Homosexual


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

Quite interesting.

Wait a sec, he thinks there's a difference between Coke and Pepsi? And that difference, whatever it is, makes Pepsi better!?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, nice fusion. While you tend to see a lot of foxes in the fandom, Artic ones often go ignored...very nice choice, BB. 

I like his weaknesses esp. the talking fluidly one, again for the originality. And I love when a friendship turns to romance so this sona is winning points all around. Btw, Ross is uber talented. I glanced at that avatar and was all like "BB changed his avatar again...Holy crap, that's gorgeous."


----------



## ToriasTelion (Aug 18, 2012)

This is really well written and personal. I salute you sir.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't worry. I have five fursonas. But one of them is my main one.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 18, 2012)

I like your skills.  Also I couldn't help but notice the birth date...I'm so used to people here in the US putting the day before the month, that this really threw me off ><.  The US needs to get with the program (i.e. proper dating, metric system, and so on) ^^  And was that avatar drawn by hand?  Impressive any way.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 19, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Oh, nice fusion. While you tend to see a lot of foxes in the fandom, Artic ones often go ignored...very nice choice, BB.
> 
> I like his weaknesses esp. the talking fluidly one, again for the originality. And I love when a friendship turns to romance so this sona is winning points all around. Btw, Ross is uber talented. I glanced at that avatar and was all like "BB changed his avatar again...Holy crap, that's gorgeous."



Thank you! I thought of a way to incorporate two species' differences into one singular animal. And my first thought was an Arctic Fox. :>

And like I said this was based entirely off myself. So all those likes and dislikes, skills and weaknesses are my own. And Ross, to me, is the most intellectually flexible guy I've ever laid eyes on, and also the most attractive. :3 It's a shame that Ross doesn't do commissions. He finds it too overwhelming and confusing. (=/

Thank you for the kind words, Goddess! =)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to comment an arctic fox is a great choice of species. 




KigRatel said:


> Quite interesting.
> 
> Wait a sec, he thinks there's a difference between Coke and Pepsi? And that difference, whatever it is, makes Pepsi better!?



Just to bring this up this really happened: Volunteers were placed in brainscanners and tried a mystery drink of either coke or pepsi, they reported pepsi to taste better, the taste processing regions of their brain showing comparitively more activity.

However when they were told which was which they prefered coke. 
Marketing wins again!


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome character! I have no romantic life whatsoever, but I hate homophobes for not allowing others to be who they want to be. As such, not only is your new fursona cool, but he's also deserving of respect.

Also, that drawing is awesome! Ross is certainly a good artist.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 19, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Awesome character! I have no romantic life whatsoever, but I hate homophobes for not allowing others to be who they want to be. As such, not only is your new fursona cool, but he's also deserving of respect.



Thank you, Rio. I often have the misguided mindset that we will eventually be able to live in a world free of ignorance and prejudice. Shame that's not going to happen any time soon. (=/

Again, thank you for the kind words. =)


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 19, 2012)

On an almost unrelated note: baby, you are so young! Lemme just hold you! ; A; <3

But seriously, our life stories are pretty damn similar, so if you ever get upset about anything I'd like to talk to you. I've got seven more years of experience under my belt and am always happy to share with young homosexuals who have ever had to struggle. Just. Hi.

Also, Ross' art reminds me of OLD anime art galleries and makes me feel really nostalgic. Does he have a gallery?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 20, 2012)

ShiroXIX said:


> On an almost unrelated note: baby, you are so young! Lemme just hold you! ; A; <3
> 
> But seriously, our life stories are pretty damn similar, so if you ever get upset about anything I'd like to talk to you. I've got seven more years of experience under my belt and am always happy to share with young homosexuals who have ever had to struggle. Just. Hi.
> 
> Also, Ross' art reminds me of OLD anime art galleries and makes me feel really nostalgic. Does he have a gallery?



I'm always open for advice, Shiro. 

And sadly, no. Ross doesn't really like having to do art commissions or have his art on display for the entire internet to steal. Which I can completely understand. Although he does keep a sketch book of all his drawings and he hoping to sell off a few of them to a couple of Art dealers he knows. (=)


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 20, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Just to bring this up this really happened: Volunteers were placed in brainscanners and tried a mystery drink of either coke or pepsi, they reported pepsi to taste better, the taste processing regions of their brain showing comparitively more activity.
> 
> However when they were told which was which they prefered coke.
> Marketing wins again!



Well, then they were idiots. There's an obvious difference in taste between the two drinks. I still prefer Coke, personally.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 20, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Well, then they were idiots. There's an obvious difference in taste between the two drinks. I still prefer Coke, personally.



And I will not think any less of you because of that. :>


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2012)

Still as cute as ever, of course 



Bipolar Bear said:


> Favorite food: Chicken Tikka Masala
> Favorite drink: Pepsi


This guy would love going out for meals with my family ;P


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Still as cute as ever, of course
> 
> 
> This guy would love going out for meals with my family ;P



Hahahaha! As long as they're buying. XD

And thank you, Dreaming. :3


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 23, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> And I will not think any less of you because of that. :>



Good to know.

Anyways, as before, a rather interesting character you got here. You seem very good at interesting characters.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 23, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Anyways, as before, a rather interesting character you got here. You seem very good at interesting characters.



I love 'Realistic' characters. Not ones with supernatural abilities or super-human speed/strength, those just bore me. But real characters with deep-seeded emotional problems and conflicts gives the character a whole new dimension to it. It draws you in, to coin a phrase. =)


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 23, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I love 'Realistic' characters. Not ones with supernatural abilities or super-human speed/strength, those just bore me. But real characters with deep-seeded emotional problems and conflicts gives the character a whole new dimension to it. It draws you in, to coin a phrase. =)



Indeed. The same could be said of characters with some form of mental disorder, which i've always been a fan of.


----------

